# What does it mean when your stool is long?



## laura123 (Aug 6, 2003)

What does it mean when your stool is long? It probably doesn't really mean anything, but I'm just wondering.For about 3 days now my stool has been longer than usual - probably as long as a ruler! Like 30 c.m., maybe even a bit longer. It's not thin though.Does this mean anything?


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

It seems to happen to me when I eat a lot of dairy products--ice cream or milk especially. What it means I don't know. Have you noticed that your stools seem more loose the next time you go?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No particular thing, but the length/volume of stool is effected by your diet/hydration, etc.If you ate more fiber than usual and if the consistancy is such that it doesn't get separated into pieces it could be longer than usual.K.


----------



## Lisa Hansey (Nov 7, 2003)

I frequently experience this too. Generally this occurs when it has been awhile since I have had a BM. (few days) Also when going, I generally have only the one push, not going any more than the one long stool. Do you have motility problems? Just curious cuz I do.


----------

